

Message from Anonymous: Operation Facebook, Nov 5 2011 - B-Scan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWQTS8zqYXU

======
PedroCandeias
This message isn't exactly breaking news, but I don't think I've seen it
discussed here before. Also, not a lot of media coverage.

I guess it's possible that Anonymous eventually goes after facebook on privacy
policy grounds, but somehow this message feels a bit too over the top.
"Facebook will be destroyed"? Sounds a lot more like Lulzsec than Anon.

